# Isometric Tile Map Beispiel gesucht



## davidhannover (19. Sep 2018)

Hallo Programmierer,
ich bin neu in der Scene und möchte gerne Java lernen.
Ich habe bereits ganz einfache Apps mit Android Studio Programmiert.

Ich möchte gerne ein Spiel für Android wie Clash of Clans/Anno1602/Rollercoaster... isometric tile game, nach programmieren und ausbauen um in Java besser zu werden.

Ist es besser so ein Spiel mit Java oder einer anderen Sprache zu programmieren?
Ich würde gerne bei Java bleiben doch viele dieser Spiele sind mit Unity(c#? c++?) gemacht worden.

Was mir fehlt ist ein fertiges beispiel für eine Isometriche Tile Map mit Java um darauf den Code aufbauen zu können.
Mit Assets, Engines und Bibliotheken kenne ich mich noch nicht aus.
Ist es denn besser ein fertiges Asset/Engine dafür zu nehmen?


Danke für das lesen und bis heute Abend, ich muss zur Spätschicht bei dem schönen Wetter^^


----------



## Eichelhäer (29. Sep 2018)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht was du meinst? Willst du eine IsoMap rendern oder zunächst einmal erzeugen?

Ein grober Ansatz wäre ein einziges IsoTile zu erstellen und dann das Spielfeld in Form eines zweidimensionalen Arrays anzulegen und dieses dann zu zeichnen. Du brauchst dazu nur eine Umrechnung in IsoKoordinaten um zunächst einmal eine Art IsoGitter zu erzeugen. Später kannst du dann jede Kachel als Bild betrachten und mit den IsoKoordinaten versehen. Wenn du dann noch sowas wie mit Einheiten draufrumlaufen machen willst musst du halt je nach eigenen Vorstellungen die Sprites anpassen.

Das ganze ist aber nicht so einfach und kann Nerven kosten. Fang lieber mit etwas orthogonalen an, um dich an TiledMaps zu gewönnen. Hast du das dann zum laufen gebracht ist der Umstieg auf IsoTiledMaps nur halb so schwer ^^.

Gruß Eichelhäer.


----------

